
Fitbit's Sales Plummet as Device's Popularity Fades - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-22/fitbit-s-fourth-quarter-sales-drop-as-device-s-popularity-fades
======
visarga
Because almost all movement trackers end up in the back of the drawer after a
month, and because we can track our movements with the cell phone just as
well, if we wanted.

------
LordWinstanley
Autoplay video. How annoying!

